# Whamageddon



## csb (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.whamageddon.com/

Anyone else doing this? I panicked at lunch today when I realized the restaurant was playing a pop Christmas playlist, but I escaped alive.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 6, 2018)

I sent this to my brother on gchat.

His response:

((((((((((((((((((

i already lost


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2018)

Can I listen to it on Youtube just so I know what to watch out for?  I don't recognize it by name...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 6, 2018)

I am now.


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Can I listen to it on Youtube just so I know what to watch out for?  I don't recognize it by name...


Don't go on a suicide mission- listen to the Taylor Swift version to stay safe.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

As bad as that one is, I think the Paul McCartney song is worse.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

Yo @Flyer_PE long time no see.  How's it going?

I can't say as I know the Wham song.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 7, 2018)

csb said:


> https://www.whamageddon.com/
> 
> Anyone else doing this? I panicked at lunch today when I realized the restaurant was playing a pop Christmas playlist, but I escaped alive.


Yep. So far I'm in the clear.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Yo @Flyer_PE long time no see.  How's it going?
> 
> I can't say as I know the Wham song.


Things are going well but busy.  How's by you?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

good to see you posting here.  Busy time of year between everyone wanting to wrap things up by the end of the year with the holidays thrown into the mix, but all is well. thanks


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't think I've heard it... Probably helps that I am not listening to Christmas music on any regular basis. It's still Hannukah, anyway!


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

I have the Sirius/XM radio tuned to Ozzy's Boneyard so I should be pretty safe.  I just have to be quick on the preset button when I drive Mrs. Flyer's car since there's a better than average chance that it will be dialed to one of the holiday channels.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2018)

.. _Harrison ford is a quarter jew, not too shabby_!

^- which is probably my fav Christmas not Christmas song btw..


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2018)

Flyer_PE said:


> As bad as that one is, I think the Paul McCartney song is worse.




The Paul McCartney one is infinitely worse.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2018)

I don’t care I love all Christmas music. I have heard Wham’s song many times already so I’ve lost!  A Radio station here starts playing all Christmas music starting the day after Thanksgiving and goes to the day after Christmas.


----------



## Kalika PE (Dec 7, 2018)

I lost since November 23 and every day after that.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2018)

akwooly said:


> I don’t care I love all Christmas music. I have heard Wham’s song many times already so I’ve lost!  A Radio station here starts playing all Christmas music starting the day after Thanksgiving and goes to the day after Christmas.


A radio station here switched to all Christmas music starting at noon the Monday before Thanksgiving...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 7, 2018)

I think XM fired up the Christmas music channels the day before Halloween.  Just about a month too early IMHO.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2018)

csb said:


> Don't go on a suicide mission- listen to the Taylor Swift version to stay safe.


Didn't matter. Heard it in the car with my wife on Saturday.  She had it on an Xmas station and halfway through the song I asked her who sang the song currently playing. She said it was George Michael, to which I had to ask, "Before or After Wham! broke up?"

I then had to explain the concept of Whamegeddon and why I had lost...


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Didn't matter. Heard it in the car with my wife on Saturday.  She had it on an Xmas station and halfway through the song I asked her who sang the song currently playing. She said it was George Michael, to which I had to ask, "Before or After Wham! broke up?"
> 
> I then had to explain the concept of Whamegeddon and why I had lost...


Fare thee well to Whamhalla.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Literally heard it this morning, and it lifted my spirits!!!!  So much better than the 'christmas shoes' schmaltz.

The Taylor Swift remix is horrible and should be burned.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm still scot-free!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Simply


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Having....


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2018)

...thoughts of murdering everyone who keeps bringing that song into every thread I read.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2018)

csb said:


> Fare thee well to Whamhalla.


Shamal lama ding dong!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 11, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> ...thoughts of murdering everyone who keeps bringing that song into every thread I read.


If I were on your jury, you'd go scott free.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 11, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Having....


a wonderful...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2018)

Put this one in your head instead.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 12, 2018)

Haven't heard the song yet so I'm still in this.

When I do hear it, I always think it goes, "Vas deferens, I gave you my heart. . ."

I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone else crank up Darlene Love’s baby please come home when it comes on the radio?

Just me?

Bueller...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm still in this as well, however I haven't been listening to Christmas music quite as much this year as in the past. For some reason there aren't many local stations playing Christmas music full time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else crank up Darlene Love’s baby please come home when it comes on the radio?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> Bueller...


Never heard of it.  As to the OP... I'm still in this. Pandora at home is set to play only Traditional and thus far, I've done all my shopping on line and haven't even entered a grocery store!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2018)

I have managed to avoid ALL x-mas music that doesn't come on those shitty year-end car sales commercials.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2018)

> 20 hours ago, Road Guy said:



Oh, that. Never would have guess that was the name of that song.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 18, 2018)

Time of death: 8:07 AM AST

I thought I'd be safe being on a cruise ship for a couple weeks. Came close recently with the Taylor Swift, and a steel drum version but got lucky until this morning. Then got on a ferry, with a x-mas cd on repeat. Heard it three times in the next hour.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 18, 2018)

Car = podcast

Home = Jazz, Traditional or Classical Christmas music

Garage = Flaw, Slipknot or something similar

No Wham here.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2018)

i asked Alexa to play Christmas music and the very first song was Wham!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2018)

"Alexa, do not eliminate me from Whamegeddon"

&lt;plays Wham!&gt;


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 19, 2018)

Last night we were setting up our Christmas tree, and my husband stated that he had (A) never heard "Wonderful Christmastime" until that night, and (B) he had only heard "Last Christmas" once or twice and couldn't remember how it went.

I was like WHO ARE YOU AND CAN I LIVE IN YOUR WORLD


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2018)

Simply


----------



## envirotex (Dec 19, 2018)

Christmas time is the only time it is socially acceptable to listen to Mariah Carey and Michael Buble in public...


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Simply


having


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2018)

akwooly said:


> having


a wonderful summertime


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 24, 2018)

Well damn, I am now out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 27, 2018)

I made it all the way through. What do I win?


----------



## csb (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 28, 2018)

csb said:


> View attachment 12470


x2!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe I won. What do I get?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 9, 2019)

You got to keep your sanity for one holiday season


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Are we doing this again this year?


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Is it similar to this game? https://bit.ly/2YjkgAu


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Idk, I'm not clicking that link


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 4, 2019)

Smart lad. I don't really know what this song sounds like, but apparently I lose if I go to find out.

Or click anything from NikR, I assume.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Well damn, I am now out.


I played last year and managed to avoid the song until Christmas Eve... I wonder if I can win this year...


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 5, 2019)

xD tough loss. First christmas party on Friday. Wish me luck.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 5, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> Smart lad. I don't really know what this song sounds like, but apparently I lose if I go to find out.


You've certainly heard it. It's everywhere. You'll recognize it when you hear the lyrics in the song.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 5, 2019)

I already lost, lol.  BUT I CAN'T HELP IF IT'S MY FAVORITE CHRISTMAS SONG TO WAIL TO WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 5, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I already lost, lol.  BUT I CAN'T HELP IF IT'S MY FAVORITE CHRISTMAS SONG TO WAIL TO WHILE DRIVING.


looks like you won. Just a different game.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 5, 2019)

NikR_PE said:


> looks like you won. Just a different game.


YOOOOOOOU GAAAAAAAAAAVE IT AWAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

*rocks head violently from side to side while waiting on the street light to change*


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 8, 2019)

had a close call in Target this afternoon, but it was only a cover. Just 16 more days...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

I am still alive.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm aliver tho.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 18, 2019)

We have a Pandora station at work. Turns out I've been losing every single day without realizing it. (Edit:  I this may be incorrect. I hear the song every day, but this might be the first time I'm hearing the ORIGINAL)....

Me today:
"Hmm this voice sounds familiar, I wonder who it is"
*goes to check pandora computer* 
"ohhhh. oh."

I have lost, and there is no possible way for me to win whamageddon when I work in this office. Christmas station has been blasting nonstop past 2 weeks.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2019)

My office listens to the radio at work too, but we've been avoiding all Christmas music. I also listened to Christmas music on my own today for a few hours, but am still alive! No Whamaggedon here (yet).


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 18, 2019)

It's playing again.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> It's playing again.


You gave it away.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 19, 2019)

I just got on the cruise ship. They are exclusively and loudly playing Christmas music.

I'm still alive but it's not going to last much longer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 19, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just got on the cruise ship. They are exclusively and loudly playing Christmas music.
> 
> I'm still alive but it's not going to last much longer.


Godspeed @RBHeadge PE. May the gods of SPAM watch over you.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 20, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just got on the cruise ship. They are exclusively and loudly playing Christmas music.
> 
> I'm still alive but it's not going to last much longer.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just got on the cruise ship. They are exclusively and loudly playing Christmas music.
> 
> I'm still alive but it's not going to last much longer.


I mean, just crash the two cruise ships into each other.  They'll stop playing the music and your ship can have a busted ass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 23, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, just crash the two cruise ships into each other.  They'll stop playing the music and your ship can have a busted ass.


That happened the day before I got to that port. They almost hit a third ship too.

BTW, I'm still alive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, I'm still alive.


In the game, or IRL?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 23, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In the game, or IRL?


Game: yes. IRL: mostly.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Is this game over? If so, I survived.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 26, 2019)

I survived too. I avoided most Christmas music in general lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

I survived, too. Buuut, I explained the premise to LadySquare last week, she thought it was a cool game. She dedded within 24 hours while shopping, TROLOLOLOL.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2019)

I survived, also! And didn't completely avoid Christmas music, but limited it tightly to Monday and Tuesday of last week. I thought it might show up on my "Pop Christmas Music" station on Pandora, but it was all more recent Christmas music. Of course, it also didn't pop up when listening to "Light of the Stable" by Emmylou Harris, either!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Roarbark (Dec 30, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


                                                                                                                                                                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
                                                                                                                                                                     Roarbark's remains.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 30, 2019)

I survived this round...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2020)

I survived. But I only was at a mall for like 10 minutes total.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 4, 2020)

I did NOT survive this game. I heard it on Jan 1st or 2nd at a store. WTF. CHRISTMAS IS OVER, STOP WITH THIS SHIT PLEASE


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I did NOT survive this game. I heard it on Jan 1st or 2nd at a store. WTF. CHRISTMAS IS OVER, STOP WITH THIS SHIT PLEASE


Given the round ended on Christmas Eve, you survived! Congrats!

The store was just pissing off customers by continuing to play Christmas songs.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 25, 2020)

So, is this in effect yet for this year?

Shouldn't be too hard to avoid as I'm not really leaving the house all too much!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay, clearly not in effect yet... It starts on December 1st, per the original post. But hey, no problem starting to avoid Whamaggedon early!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> So, is this in effect yet for this year?
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard to avoid as I'm not really leaving the house all too much!


We should have more winners than usual!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 25, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> We should have more winners than usual!


Looks like we're gonna have to get creative...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 29, 2020)

in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

In. Also, LS is in.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 30, 2020)

In. I must redeem myself for my failure last year. 

sorry:

I must redeem myself for my failure_ Laaast chriiistmas_.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

This sounds like fun. Definitely not playing Christmas music while studying then.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

It's on!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2020)

Happy to announce that I won this year.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm in!  EVEN THOUGH IT'S ONE OF MY FAVORITE DRAMATIC CHRISTMAS SONGS.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm in!  EVEN THOUGH IT'S ONE OF MY FAVORITE DRAMATIC CHRISTMAS SONGS.


Is it because of the accompanying groundbreaking and thought provoking music video that has been fully restored in 4K?


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Is it because of the accompanying groundbreaking and thought provoking music video that has been fully restored in 4K?


Oh.  Oh no.  It's so beautiful.  No, I can't look, because then I'll lose, but can I wait until January to watch such beauty?

The hair.  So.  UNF.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 2, 2020)

Does it count if I'm the one singing it?
I got assaulted by a Last Christmas Meme (image) on reddit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Does it count if I'm the one singing it?
> I got assaulted by a Last Christmas Meme (image) on reddit.


I think Rule #1 prevails here. I think you're still in the Octagon!


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I think Rule #1 prevails here. I think you're still in the Octagon!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Does it count if I'm the one singing it?
> I got assaulted by a Last Christmas Meme (image) on reddit.


Luckily, I don't know the words to this song at all.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 2, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/iZrcf5Z


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

I already lost. My brother made a Youtube video about Christmas and that was the soundtrack he chose for it.

(It was actually a really dark/funny video, so I didn't mind it so much).


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Luckily, I don't know the words to this song at all.


Simply


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 2, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/iZrcf5Z


Not falling for that one. Back, temptress!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Does it count if I'm the one singing it?
> I got assaulted by a Last Christmas Meme (image) on reddit.


Also see rule #3. Remix the hell out of it on your own.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 2, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Also see rule #3. Remix the hell out of it on your own.


Last Christmas, Skrillex Remix coming out soon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Not falling for that one. Back, temptress!


I assure you, it's not what you're thinking.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Luckily, I don't know the words to this song at all.


Neither do I.  I just kinda wail 'GAVE IT AWAY' at full volume throughout the song while weeping.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Simply


Haaaavvvviiiinnnggggg


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm so boned. I'm in the office today, and people are putting up a tree, and Monsieur Bublé is on the office Pandora. It's only a matter of time. 

I wonder if I can blacklist certain songs on a pandora station....


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 3, 2020)

Lady Antebellum (Lady A?) cover of Wonderful Christmastime started up, and my heart skipped a beat hearing the 

Simply.

Luckily not the one I have to avoid.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Simply.


HAVING


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


ANTABELLUMY CHRISTMASTIME


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


Having


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Having


Halving.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Having


A


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A


Simply


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A




Having


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Having


Simply


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Simply


Simply


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A


A


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 8, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> leggo PE said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


A


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

B


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Simply


This is @Master slacker's prime opportunity, don't ruin it for him!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 9, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> This is


A


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Still no WAM, and I did grocery shopping in two stores yesterday that were blasting Christmas music.

This...makes me concerned.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 10, 2020)

I have heard a specific cover repeatedly, and am starting to doubt whether I even remember what the original sounds like. Maybe we're on some alternative timeline where there isn't actually a WHAM version anymore?

Can any losers disprove my theory? 
(Whamageddon losers, not like LOSERS losers.)


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> LOSERS losers


_*feels called out*_


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> I have heard a specific cover repeatedly, and am starting to doubt whether I even remember what the original sounds like. Maybe we're on some alternative timeline where there isn't actually a WHAM version anymore?
> 
> Can any losers disprove my theory?
> (Whamageddon losers, not like LOSERS losers.)


Ariana Grande version? 

I keep expecting to hear it at the grocery store...pretty sure I've heard Wonderful Christmastime every single time, and that it's @Master slacker torturing me.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 11, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Ariana Grande version?
> 
> I keep expecting to hear it at the grocery store...pretty sure I've heard Wonderful Christmastime every single time, and that it's @Master slacker torturing me.


Yes, I think so. Haven't listened close, but it's poppy gal that would fit the grande bill. I have been living under my own headphones playing other music loudly as a preventative measure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I haven't heard any version of _Last Christmas_ yet. And that makes me nervous. I've been on hold, or in supermakets, or box stores where holiday music is blasting. And everytime I wonder if the next song is a bullet with my name on it.

OTOH, I've heard way to f%^&amp;ing many covers of _wonderful Christmastime_ this year.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 14, 2020)

I have not heard it.  But because I keep thinking of it, it has been stuck in my head.

So I'm just singing the once verse I know over and over and over again to myself.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 14, 2020)

A coworker texted me they lost over the weekend, so there's evidence that the Wham version still exists. Stay vigilant!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 24, 2020)

I lost today when I took my wife to PT...


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm still alive! I honestly haven't heard much Christmas music this year. They don't play it at my grocery store and I haven't really been to many physical stores this year. It's a little sad but hoping for better times next year.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 25, 2020)

I made it!  Now let's celebrate!


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 25, 2020)

Never heard the original version, but heard a couple of remixes.  I don't think I heard "Do they know it's Christmas" either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 25, 2020)

I survived! Didn't hear the original. And only heard one cover all season.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 25, 2020)

I survived! Victory for the scourge!

I heard one cover, over and over and over!


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 26, 2020)

I survived. But due to covid we barely went shopping, so it was like playing on easy mode.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2021)

Bit belated, but I survived too!


----------



## csb (Jan 4, 2021)

This was the first year in a few years that I got taken out.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 5, 2021)

I heard a cover when furniture shopping this past weekend, but didn't hear the original.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 28, 2021)

It's that time again... The contest starts on December 1. Had it started sooner, I would've already lost; it was on repeat at Lowes on Black Friday.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2021)

Avoid Lowe's if you're going to participate in this challenge. 

It was still playing last night when I swung by to make a return....


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 30, 2021)

Good thing we haven't started yet, Tiktok would have made me lose. Fair warning that it might be trending.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2021)

SIMPLY


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 30, 2021)

blybrook PE said:


> Avoid Lowe's if you're going to participate in this challenge.


Sounds like I'm not going to exit pretty fast this year.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 1, 2021)

blybrook PE said:


> Avoid Lowe's if you're going to participate in this challenge.
> 
> It was still playing last night when I swung by to make a return....


I'm out. Thanks (NOT) for mentioning Lowe's. The song clicked in my head after I imagined walking into Lowe's.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> Good thing we haven't started yet, Tiktok would have made me lose. Fair warning that it might be trending.


I'm out, thanks Tiktok! Of course I had to find another video with the song on fyp.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m not on TikTok and I’m still in! Yay!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 5, 2021)

Yesterday, as my husband and I settled in our table at a Thai restaurant, I told him about Whamaggedon.

Then, as if the universe had been listening, the next song that played was a cover of "Last Christmas." Then 30 minutes later, we heard ANOTHER COVER OF THE SAME SONG.

But since it looks like only hearing the original applies, I think I'm still in! Woo hoo (????)


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2021)

I made it through Lowe's yesterday without hearing it. 

The original is the only one that can remove you from the "game", covers are fine to listen to.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 5, 2021)

I was at Lowe's this afternoon and didn't hear it, but I'm out anyway lol.


----------



## steel (Dec 5, 2021)

Lost on Saturday on my way to lunch with my wife. Damn it!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Do you know what song I DID hear yesterday? 

SIMPLY

HAVING


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 6, 2021)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 6, 2021)

cup of tea


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

There you go, dirty lyin' duran at it again!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2021)

SIMPLY


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 6, 2021)

HALVING


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Roarbark said:


> HALVING


(Close enough)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Roarbark said:


> HALVING


This is acceptable.


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 6, 2021)

Shots fired on office radio, but it was a Meghan Trainor version.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2021)

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 8, 2021)

HAVING


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 9, 2021)

A WAFFLE


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2021)

Simplyyyyyy


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 9, 2021)

Having


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Dec 9, 2021)

A


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 9, 2021)

Wonderful


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 9, 2021)

Cup of hot Cider


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Dec 9, 2021)

simply


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2021)

HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 9, 2021)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2021)

CHRISTMASTIME!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 13, 2021)

Lost again setting up the tree yesterday! This time it was on a spotify playlist.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m still in the game!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm out... Was playing at SeaTac today near one of the train stations. Instantly recognized after the fun before it started at Lowes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2021)

I win by simply never going anywhere.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 15, 2021)

Time of death 1:32
Office holiday party


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm still in!

But my mom has been sending me WhatsApp messages with Christmas music in the background, so WE'LL SEE FOR HOW LONG.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm still in! Heard a cover at Target, so that was a close one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 15, 2021)

Fate delivered a headshot again tonight just to ensure I was extra-out of the game. Took out my wife too.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2021)

I heard two covers again this weekend, but not the real thing - somehow am still in this.

Can I make it until Christmas????


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2021)

Also SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 20, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> I heard two covers again this weekend, but not the real thing - somehow am still in this.
> 
> Can I make it until Christmas????


Target took out LadySquare, but I was out running other errands so I'm still in!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> Also SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 20, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO


A WQNDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> A WQNDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME


Acceptable despite typo!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Acceptable despite typo!


I was like, WHERE IS THE TYPO? I thought the line on the Q was just something on my screen. And now my brain is clearly done for the day.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 20, 2021)

I heard it again today (someone was playing it in the office) but I was already out.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2021)

I feel like I was living life on the edge yesterday, when I was in Walgreens…. But I got out scot-free!

Still in!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 21, 2021)

I have an optometry appointment today and whoooooooooooo even knows if I will still be in the game by the end of today.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2021)

txjennah PE said:


> I have an optometry appointment today and whoooooooooooo even knows if I will still be in the game by the end of today.


Omg that reminds me of the doctor’s appointment I have on Thursday… I have no idea what the music situation will be!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 21, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Omg that reminds me of the doctor’s appointment I have on Thursday… I have no idea what the music situation will be!


I don't think there was any music playing when I went!

I can almost taste victory, but I will see how the next few days unfold.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 25, 2021)

I survived Whamageddon for this year!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 17, 2022)

I haven't heard the song in years. Maybe more.


----------

